# Hymer544



## 105645 (Jul 5, 2007)

Can any one tell me how to work out the Hymer model numbers
I have a Signo 100 Classic A class on aFiat, On the plate on the side by the door it says B544 but all the 544s I have seen have a rear window and Kitchen ,but my one has no window and the kitchen is on the right side over the rear wheel
thank you Chrisbirchy


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Try this link http://www.dmiuk.com/

Mark


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I had a 1993 Hymer 544 which had the kitchen across the back. The more recent ones are slightly longer an have an L shaped kitchen to the right of the back door, I think a better design.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

> Try this link http://www.dmiuk.com/
> 
> Mark


My 544 is not like the one on here

rear of door to left is cloaks,boiler/wardrobe and part of toilet/shower.
forward to door on right is L kitchen and L seating with bench seat facing.
Hope pictures help
2005 Lhd

Steve


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We have a Classic B544 which is the same layout as yours Steve. I was surprised at the number of different layouts over the years. Most dealers including the Belgian/German ones reckon the 544 is the most popular hymer.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sid
It is a brilliant layout.
We did not like Hymer till we saw this one

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

You can also specify what you want as well as a one off order I have been told. It might be a "special".

Johnny F


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

*B544*


Hi Chris,
Mine is a B544 L shape, the same as SANDJ's without the rear window.
I looked at a Signo when I was researching mine and I seem to remember they are a special classic but not sure what is different about them.
From memory the Classic's don't have as much storage underfloor as the full B Klasse.
As there are only two of us using our van we like the layout as it gives us a lot of space in the lounge (would have even more with a smaller table) 
Whilst the table can drop and make up into a double bed and the side cushion also makes up into a single, if you had to go to the toilet in the middle of the night you would soon find out how friendly your friends are when you have to climb over them!!
As the table gets in the way, we are looking at taking the curve off of the seat to give more room walking down the van. I see Hymer have done this on the new B544 SL and they have also replaced the soft cushions with harder 'bolster' type ones that can be used as infills for the bed. This saves having to stow the extra infills. 
Cheers
Bob


----------

